# TSG24: Danger, Microsoft, Danger



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

_Mike and Dan discuss crashing scientific equipment into the moon, the up-coming Windows 7, free antivirus and Office from Microsoft, and T-Mobile Sidekick users losing their data._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to episode twenty three of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. Click here to see when the next episode will be recorded. Join us then at www.TechGuyNews.com (or click the News link from the menu at the top of any page).

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)

*Links in order of appearance:*
U.S. spacecraft crash on moon in search of water
http://www.reuters.com/article/topNews/idUSTRE5983CI20091009?pageNumber=1&virtualBrandChannel=10522

The Onion - America's Finest News Source
http://www.theonion.com/

Windows 7 arrives October 22nd
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/

Windows 7 sold early at college bookstore
http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/09/windows-7-sold-early-at-college-bookstore-order-somehow-maintai/

Microsoft Security Essentials - free antivirus from Microsoft!
http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Office 2010 Start Edition - free, supported by ads
http://blogs.technet.com/office2010...ays-to-try-and-buy-microsoft-office-2010.aspx
http://www.pcworld.com/article/173424/free_version_of_office_2010_supported_by_ads.html

T-Mobile Sidekick users lose data - forever
http://gizmodo.com/5378805/t+mobile-sidekick-data-outage-update-data-probably-lost-for-good

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey mike, i didnt have a chance to hop on, but did running the stream through the techguy site work out?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

It worked, but was very quiet -- only two people joined the chat!


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

TechGuy said:


> It worked, but was very quiet -- only two people joined the chat!


i better get back in there and "annoy" you folks again . Will you be doing this for next week's show?


----------

